# Pigeon Crop



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I have some babies growing up on my balcony (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/babies-yay-39465.html)
They are 4 weeks old today. They both seem perfectly healthy except that the larger one still hasn't left the nest at all. His sister has been in and out for about a week. The other thing that I noticed is that his crop never empties. He is always very puffy and his crop always seems half full. I was wondering if this is normal. He seems to eat ok. Mom and Dad feed him regularly and if I leave some food within reach from the nest he eats it. Anyway, I was just wondering if there was any cause for concern.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of him?

Pidgey


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Just posted a pic in the thread.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Is the Joey the problematic one? (on the left)


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

That's right. I guess I'm just over concerned. He seems perfectly fine but his crop is always puffy. As you can see he still has a lot more of the baby fluff.


----------

